# [Sistema de ficheros] Problema de espacio ocupado/libre

## el_Salmon

Hola,

puede alguien explicarme esto?

```
# df -h

S.ficheros          Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

/dev/sda3              90G   85G         0 100% /

....

```

y los 15 GB restantes?

----------

## the incredible hurd

Sobre el espacio reservado en particiones ext3 y ext4

Y 90 menos 85 no es igual a 15, sino a 5. Suspenso en matemáticas.

----------

## el_Salmon

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Sobre el espacio reservado en particiones ext3 y ext4
> 
> Y 90 menos 85 no es igual a 15, sino a 5. Suspenso en matemáticas.

 

Jaja, si vaya suspenso me merezco, lo siento. Solucionado con un 

```
tune2fs -m1 /dev/sda3
```

----------

## ensarman

estas eliminando el espacio reservado en tu /, creo que no es buena idea ya que ante cualquier corte de luz se te puede corromper todo tu sistema

----------

## el_Salmon

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> estas eliminando el espacio reservado en tu /, creo que no es buena idea ya que ante cualquier corte de luz se te puede corromper todo tu sistema

 

Creo que con 1,2 GB de espacio reservado es más que suficiente.

----------

